# Realtime-Aktienkurswerte auslesen



## RoKStaR (29. Mrz 2011)

Hi!

Ich versuche gerade eine Art "Planspiel Börse" nachzuprogrammieren. Dies kann man sich wie ein Demo-Aktien-Depot vorstellen, bei dem man mit virtuellem Geld, Aktien handeln kann.

Da ich dieses Spiel möglichst realitätsnah gestalten möchte, will ich aktuelle Realtimedaten sekundengenau aus einer Homepage (etwa wie der hier: Realtimekurse | kostenlose Realtime-Kurse | Echtzeitkurse) auslesen und in meinen Aktienarrays hineinimplementieren. Leider reicht mein 1. Semesterwissen übers Programmieren nicht aus, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob:
1) eine sekundengenaue Datenübertragung möglich ist?
2) eine Methode zeigen, mit der ich genau die benötigten Werte bekomme (bid, ask, aktueller wert) 

danke für antworten^^

RoKStaR


----------



## remy (30. Mrz 2011)

zu 1) kommt auf den Algorithmus an. Wenn die Quelle sekundengenaue Informationen liefert, der Aufruf der Quelle schnell genug erfolgt sowie dein Algorithmus nicht mehr als eine Sekunde benötigt, um die Werte auszulesen, dann ja. Falls du wirklich jede Sekunde die Werte auslesen willst, wird der Betreiber vielleicht nicht ganz so glücklich über den Besuch deines Programms sein 

zu 2) kurz gesagt: nein  so einfach ist das nicht...
Die Seite liefert HTML-Quellcode (bei Firefox: rechtsklick -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen), den dein Programm genau so auslesen wird. Mit Hilfe von String-Operationen kannst du dann diese Werte auslesen, was aber a) relativ umständlich (dennoch möglich) ist und b) sich der Aufbau des Quelltextes ändern kann: der Betreiber wird dir nicht garantieren, dass die Zeichen 5500 bis 5503 des Quelltextes den aktuellen Wert der Aktie y beinhalten.
Optimal wäre ein Anbieter, der die Kurse im XML-Format liefert, z.B. über einen RSS-Feed. Dafür gibt es in Java XML-Parser, mit denen du relativ einfach und sicher die Werte einer bestimmten Aktie auslesen kannst. Keine Ahnung, ob es sowas gibt, da müsstest du noch mal suchen.


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

Aktien | Aktienkurse | Fonds | Börse | Devisen | finanzen.net

Punkt 6. (3)


> Insbesondere ist eine automatisierte Abfrage der von finanzen.net bereitgestellten Inhalte ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung in jeglicher Form nicht zulässig.


ich würds lassen ;-)


----------

